
New Colourised Dickens Image Released Ahead of 150th Death Anniversary - bookofjoe
https://dickensmuseum.com/blogs/news/new-colourised-dickens-image-released-ahead-of-150th-death-anniversary
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.theguardian.com/books/2020/jun/03/museum-
photo-s...](https://www.theguardian.com/books/2020/jun/03/museum-photo-set-
colourful-side-charles-dickens-colourised-images-author-tanned)

------
Normille
Bloody hell. I could have knocked that up in about 20 minutes in Photoshop.

